# How long does a pigeon live?



## rbluemonkey (May 17, 2003)

How long does a pigeon live?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello & Welcome to Pigeons.com,
The life span of a pigeons depends on a few things.
Because of the elements, the chance of feral pigeons living to be a ripe old age is slim to none.
I have read where domesticated pigeons have lived up into their 20's.
Cindy 

[This message has been edited by AZWhitefeather (edited May 18, 2003).]


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello









Yes, I've also read that they live around 20 years or more... 

Mary


----------



## sky (Apr 26, 2003)

20 years sound A LOT.....all i can say is I have a 5 year old racer right now still flying and breeding.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

My rescued homer, Traveler, is wearing a 1987 band. His owner was not able to be traced as the club where he was registered only kept records going back for 5 years. Given that Traveler is now 16 going on 17, it's obvious that pigeons can live into their teens. Traveler was severely injured when he came into my care, and is now blind in one eye due to his injuries .. otherwise, he is a healthy, happy, sassy, bossy bird!

Terry Whatley


----------



## Danielle Chase (Jun 26, 2002)

I've heard, or read somewhere, that the life span of a pigeon that lives in the wild is about 4 years. On the other hand, the life span of one that lives with humans and is kept safe and out of the elements, can live up to 30 years. Our Eggbert will be 11 years old in December this year. Danielle.


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

I saw on a wildlife show of pigeons living in captivity with no predators living up to 40 years... yes, 40 years. Of course, feral pigeons, according to this show, are looking at more like 5 or 6 max.


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

.

[This message has been edited by PidgePidge (edited May 23, 2003).]


----------



## pigeonsnz (Apr 19, 2003)

about 30 years. I have read on a website.

pigeonsnz


----------

